# Zonbox, un minipc via, gentoo powered

## lavish

Appena linkato da un amico su un forum musicale (che figura, io gentooista puro e duro a non saperne nulla  :Razz: )

http://www.ossblog.it/post/2497/zonbox-un-minipc-ecologico-basato-su-gentoo

Grande cosa!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> (che figura, io gentooista puro e duro a non saperne nulla )

 

Informati  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Informati   

 

Pfffffttttt!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Bellino. Peccato che li fanno tutti bassi con spazio solo per un hd (probabilmente 2,5").

Io me lo sono fatto da solo (ok il case è un po' abborracciato ma chissene frega) e in 18x18x18 cm ho spazio anche per due hd da 3,5". 

Il problema delle mini-itx via è che il supporto per i driver video fa cacare... rilasciano dei driver ma sono di qualità estremamente scadente.

Attualmente c'è supporto opensource pieno solo per le vecchie mini-itx (chipset cle266) e parziale (driver sperimentali) per le attuali.

Tornassi indietro prenderei una mini-itx intel che quantomeno è supportata al 100% (però ha la ventola... pazienza).

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Bellino. Peccato che li fanno tutti bassi con spazio solo per un hd (probabilmente 2,5").

 

Sinceramente a me piace proprio perchè con la CF si può mettere su una macchina che non ha bisogno di HD e non ha "protuberanze esterne" tipo USB key (cosa che avrebbe il lintop.

...ovviamente non la userei come server!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sinceramente a me piace proprio perchè con la CF si può mettere su una macchina che non ha bisogno di HD e non ha "protuberanze esterne" tipo USB key (cosa che avrebbe il lintop.
> 
> ...ovviamente non la userei come server!

 

Ha la sua utilità anche in quel modo ovviamente... solo già che hai un'hardware del genere viene la voglia di tirarci su anche uno storage domestico, un mediacenter, un server web, ftp, rsync e magari anche attaccarci una macchinetta da caffé usb   :Very Happy: 

La compact flash è un po' troppo stretta per questo genere di cose (soprattutto per il caffé).

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente a me piace proprio perchè con la CF ...
> 
> ...ovviamente non la userei come server!
> ...

 

presto usciranno le flash card di grande capacità.

mi chiedo se potranno essere ospitate da queste schede madri.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tra l'altro stavo pensando giusto in questi giorni una cosa...

Ho un amico che lavora in una ditta che fa pezzi in carbonio (titanio, kevlar etc... ma non esageriamo). Pensavo sarebbe semplice chiedere a lui di farmi a prezzo ragionevole dei case in carbonio in cui integrare tutta l'elettronica necessaria per un mediacenter/storage/quellochetipare; poi condire il tutto con una gentoo preinstallata e preconfigurata con il necessario...

Ovviamente non li farei per me ma semmai per come passatempo per venderli e magari tirarci su un po' di soldi... secondo voi ha mercato un'iniziativa del genere?

----------

## X-Drum

lo voglio!!!11oneone

spero che spediscano in italia

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro stavo pensando giusto in questi giorni una cosa...
> 
> Ho un amico che lavora in una ditta che fa pezzi in carbonio (titanio, kevlar etc... ma non esageriamo). Pensavo sarebbe semplice chiedere a lui di farmi a prezzo ragionevole dei case in carbonio in cui integrare tutta l'elettronica necessaria per un mediacenter/storage/quellochetipare; poi condire il tutto con una gentoo preinstallata e preconfigurata con il necessario...
> 
> Ovviamente non li farei per me ma semmai per come passatempo per venderli e magari tirarci su un po' di soldi... secondo voi ha mercato un'iniziativa del genere?

 

Se il prezzo è buono credo che qualcosa la vendi. Poi hai poco costi di impianto...

ciao

----------

## federico

Peccato che non abbia la firewire, che nel progetto che sto studiando io per il mio sistema automobile sarebbe indispensabile per la scheda audio, o la possibilita' di metterci una pci al limite, vorrei vedere com'e' fatto dentro...

Purtroppo per un sistema computerizzato di tiro professionale da utilizzare in automobile sotto linux non c'e' quasi nulla, andrebbe bene solo come media center/internet...

----------

## gioi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro stavo pensando giusto in questi giorni una cosa...
> 
> Ho un amico che lavora in una ditta che fa pezzi in carbonio (titanio, kevlar etc... ma non esageriamo). Pensavo sarebbe semplice chiedere a lui di farmi a prezzo ragionevole dei case in carbonio in cui integrare tutta l'elettronica necessaria per un mediacenter/storage/quellochetipare; poi condire il tutto con una gentoo preinstallata e preconfigurata con il necessario...
> 
> Ovviamente non li farei per me ma semmai per come passatempo per venderli e magari tirarci su un po' di soldi... secondo voi ha mercato un'iniziativa del genere?

 

Allora io ne ho realizzati una decina, non in carbonio ma in quella specie di plexiglass che resiste al calore (il nome tecnico non lo ricordo, mi ero fatto disegnare, tagliare e sagomare i pannelli da un amico che aveva un piccolo laboratorio con tanto di "sega" a controllo numerico). 

Per lo più erano dei Car-PC realizzati, secondo le esigenze, con l'hw più disparato, qualche EPIA... 

Ma li ho fatti tutti su "ordinazione", quando li vedevano dicevano: FIGO, lo voglio! Poi però non volevano spendere più di 60-70... 

Uno però mi ha dato parecchie soddisfazioni... c'ha speso su qualcosa come 2000... gli ho messo due hd 2"5, lettore dvd ultra slim, touch screen, connessione BT ed audio... e come SO una versione modificata di Movix... dopo 3 mesi circa gli hanno sfondato il parabrezza e portato via tutto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Ma li ho fatti tutti su "ordinazione", quando li vedevano dicevano: FIGO, lo voglio! Poi però non volevano spendere più di 60-70�... 

 Questo mi rattrista un po'   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Uno però mi ha dato parecchie soddisfazioni... c'ha speso su qualcosa come 2000�...

 Qui già va molto meglio!   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> dopo 3 mesi circa gli hanno sfondato il parabrezza e portato via tutto  

 Beh questo basta non dirglieto PRIMA dell'acquisto!   :Laughing: 

Comunque più che car-pc pensavo a dei mediacenter/serverini domestici... Fatti magari anche MOLTO fighi (con touchscreen retrattile) da spenderci anche 700 euri di materiale (e quindi venderli per forza di cose a un migliaio...)

----------

## federico

Come mediacenter o server domestici, a che serve il touch screen e retrattile? (E quindi piccolo?)

Secondo me sono cose che hanno molto piu' futuro in campo mobile...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come mediacenter o server domestici, a che serve il touch screen e retrattile? (E quindi piccolo?)
> 
> Secondo me sono cose che hanno molto piu' futuro in campo mobile...

 

Ad alzare il prezzo!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Come mediacenter o server domestici, a che serve il touch screen e retrattile? (E quindi piccolo?)
> 
> Secondo me sono cose che hanno molto piu' futuro in campo mobile... 
> 
> Ad alzare il prezzo! 

 

Si ma dopo il secondo a cui vendi una cosa bella ma poco utile (al posto del touchscreen è meglio il telecomando per un mediacenter) ti rovini il mercato da solo ... a meno che tu non provi a dargli anche del sale da far sciogliere sul davanzale  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

in commercio

----------

## Peach

si rivela che sono 99 dollari subito e poi il resto a rate... o ho letto male?

costerebbe 249 dollari, pagando subito...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si rivela che sono 99 dollari subito e poi il resto a rate... o ho letto male?
> 
> costerebbe 249 dollari, pagando subito...

 

se non ricordo male, sono 99 dollari, più il costo di un servizio accessorio obbligatorio (tipo disaster recovery) per un anno. Il prezzo finale lo decide quanto vuoi 'assicurare'. Cmq prezzi scontatissimi, paragonati a quel che c'e' in giro con l'OS del lato oscuro

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   si rivela che sono 99 dollari subito e poi il resto a rate... o ho letto male?
> 
> costerebbe 249 dollari, pagando subito... 
> 
> se non ricordo male, sono 99 dollari, più il costo di un servizio accessorio obbligatorio (tipo disaster recovery) per un anno. Il prezzo finale lo decide quanto vuoi 'assicurare'. Cmq prezzi scontatissimi, paragonati a quel che c'e' in giro con l'OS del lato oscuro

 

Non é chiaro il sito ma a leggere voi c'é da confondersi ulteriormente  :Rolling Eyes: 

A questo punto dico la mia. Leggo qui:

 *Quote:*   

> Zonbu device is sold for $99 with a two-year service pre-payment at $12.95 per month. The service can be canceled at any time and customer will receive a prorated refund of the balance of the remaining subscription minus the prorated Zonbu device rebate. Zonbu device is sold for $249 without any commitment.

 

Allora io dico che lo vendono a 249dollari senza nulla di aggiunto oppure con abbonamento per fix/update/manutenzione/quacos'altro di due anni a 12.95/mese. Nel secondo caso si paga un anticipo di 99 dollari.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto dico la mia
> 
> ...
> ...

 

secondo me neanche tu hai letto tutto. c'è il read more:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want to cancel your hassle-free plan, you can keep the device and get a refund of your remaining subscription balance minus the prorated portion of your Zonbu hardware rebate. Let's take an example: if you choose the 50 GB every two year billing plan, you initially pay $99 + 24 * $14.95 = $457.80. If you cancel the service after six months, you keep the device and we reimburse you: $119.10 = $14.95 * 18 - $150.
> 
> 

 

in realtà il prezzo di 99$ è fittizio, perché l'abbonamento è obbligatorio, proprio come diceva coda, salvo accettare il prezzo vero di 99$+150$=249$ per l'oggetto standalone.

l'offerta rimane comunque ottima, perché il sistema operativo è completo di tutti i servizi e perché è disponibile il tarball per l'auto aggiornamento: http://www.zonbu.com/support/developer-howto.htm che dovrebbe dare perfetta trasparenza alla configurazione.

di certo, fanno impressione le evoluzioni retoriche che i progettatori del sito hanno adottato per nascondere all'utonto standard l'origine Linux del software, tra l'altro, ho l'impressione che non vengono indicate adeguatamente nemmeno le specifiche tecnhiche del dispositivo (nome e tipo della motherboard, della cpu, delle schede audio e video e via dicendo.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> secondo me neanche tu hai letto tutto. c'è il read more:

 

Probabile... IMHO per capire quella formula di acquisto serve un master in economia  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

